# Big Yawn



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I did the best I could-Fast little buggers they are.....










And a few other's to share....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

What's with the first ones mouth??Parrot fish???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> What's with the first ones mouth??Parrot fish???


Caught it yawning :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Skirmish beautiful pictures as usual,nice color schemes to the fish.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing pics AK


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice shots!

how often would you say they yawn, does it depend what fish it is?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated guys :nod:



Murphy18 said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> how often would you say they yawn, does it depend what fish it is?


Thanks-
I have no clue on how many times they yawn in a day-------But it's alot-And 90% of my fish seem to do it......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are those Green _Chromis_es? They're beautiful!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice pics!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Very nice pics!!!


Thanks Sheppard


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice pics, but didnt u post these a day ago in a thread 3 or 4 down from this one? lol u just r trying toget praise from us twice!! Lol very nice as usual man.. awesome shots


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dig the green chromise. I had a group of 3 in my tank...but two of them committed suicide and leaped out of the tank. I need to get some more...they are an under appreciated little fish imo.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> I dig the green chromise. I had a group of 3 in my tank...but two of them committed suicide and leaped out of the tank. I need to get some more...they are an under appreciated little fish imo.


Thanks GG-
I got 6 of them and love them-Neat little fish with big appitites and great little personalities IMO....The coloration these give off under the different spectrums of light is unreal as well.....I honestly dont see why more people dont keep them.....

I will certainly agree they are an underated fish....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am just busting chops no harm intended! yeah these guys are the greatest starter fish since they will live peacefully with everything and every type of tank you build. They are inexpensive and very energetic... adds a nice color and are reef safe...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

True,true :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Damm AK, that flash is working for you!

Great shots! Keep em comming


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Damm AK, that flash is working for you!
> 
> Great shots! Keep em comming


Thanks Sir-
I still have alot to learn in photoshop though-But yes the flash has been the best investment for my fish pics to date.....

I got hundreds----I just refuse to resize them for this forum-----So you guys certainly dont get tosee the majority of my pics.....


----------

